# Stock 18's FOR SALE - with new tires!



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

I have a set of stock 18's. The front pair are 235/18 Potenza with less than 2000 miles. The back pair are 245/18 BF GoodRich G Force with less than 300 miles. 

Looking to get rid of them for $500. Local sale preferred (South Florida). If its out of state, arrange for UPS or FedEx pick up.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

i'll take em. pm me with payment details.


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

psycho1000r said:


> i'll take em. pm me with payment details.


Sale is pending!


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

kanibal said:


> Sale is pending!




paypal sent!


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

Good job psycho. 

Hope this goes well for you.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

Mr. Black said:


> Good job psycho.
> 
> Hope this goes well for you.


yeh me too lol


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*If Not Let Me Know.*

I Would Love To Have Stock 18's On My 06. Ive Been Told Tey 18's Rub? Any Truth To This?


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

None here as of yet. Not sure where they would rub at as the stock tire size is even skinnier then the tire used on the 17 inch wheel. 

Fronts are 235 40 18 stock tires

I have 255 35 18s out back on the stock 18 inch wheel with no rubbing.


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

The 18in set up didn't rub at all, but that's with the stock suspension.


----------

